# RePiece for Synths, Electronics & Sampled Instruments



## re-peat (Aug 23, 2008)

Here's a new http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/RePiece_EA1.mp3 (piece). 
No loops or pre-fab material, except for a bit of jazz drums from BigFishAudio.

Thanks for listening.

_


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 23, 2008)

we love it here at the Sharmat household, we just could not stop dancing. I noticed it was missing a barking dog, was this by design?

Very creative, Great on a lot of levels!


----------



## Niah (Aug 23, 2008)

hey piet,

Very adventurous piece, I always apreciate the lively character of your productions is this all sampled?

would love a run down of the libraries used

My only critique goes to the violin section I felt it somewhat distracting and out of place. 

Anyway keep posting


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 23, 2008)

you actually found something distracting here, isn't that kind of the point?


----------



## re-peat (Aug 23, 2008)

Craig, Niah,

Thanks a lot! Yes, it's all sampled, except for ONE little thing: somewhere halfway through (around 2'10" in the left speaker), there's the sound of me playing the clarinet in a bucket of water. I nearly ruined the instrument doing that, but fortunately, she could be revived with a bit of mouth-to-mouth and all is well now, and we're friends again.

That violin section, yes ... I was (and still am) a bit doubtful of that myself. I quite like the composition at that point, but somehow I used the wrong sounds, or I went overboard with the equalisation. It's a bit cold and hard on the ears, isn't it?

As for the libraries & instruments, here's a list of some of the most prominent ones:

- Erskine (toms & hihats), Toontrack (percussion) and Big Fish Audio (drums)
- Trilogy & ManyTone (bass)
- FAW Circle, NI Reaktor, EMU Proteus Pack, OhmForce Symptohm, various Logic synths
- NI B4
- PianoAttack, John Cage Prepared Piano, Garritan Steinway
- Pettinhouse Direct Guitar
- The Trumpet, Horizon Soprano Saxophone, Broadway Big Band, Front Porch Tuba
- Bela D Media 'Retro Flute'
- VSL Harp
- a sampled TR-606
- M-Tron
- VSL Chamber Strings, Kirk Hunter 'Studio Strings', Sonic Implants Strings
- various XSample instruments

There's more, but the ones mentioned above do most of the work.

Thanks again!

_


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2008)

that's a fantastic vortex, Piet! It has humour and beautiful rhythms and sounds... it's kinda perfect to show how many styles you can compose in. Once again I'm admired of your masterful control on music production, in all of its aspects.

a fan of yours


----------



## artsoundz (Aug 23, 2008)

yeah, that's outstanding. I hear something new each time I listen.

Just when I think I've heard everything....


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice work Re-peat - fearless and inventive. Some really great moments from a writing perspective.


----------



## re-peat (Aug 23, 2008)

Rob, Kevin, Frederick,

Thanks very much!!



_


----------



## bryla (Aug 23, 2008)

Re-peat, I love your work! Really an amazing tongue you speak musically and very inspirational.



Best, thomas


----------



## Niah (Aug 23, 2008)

re-peat @ Sat Aug 23 said:


> Craig, Niah,
> 
> Thanks a lot! Yes, it's all sampled, except for ONE little thing: somewhere halfway through (around 2'10" in the left speaker), there's the sound of me playing the clarinet in a bucket of water. I nearly ruined the instrument doing that, but fortunately, she could be revived with a bit of mouth-to-mouth and all is well now, and we're friends again.
> 
> ...




wow that's a long list thank you for taking the time to post all that 

once again very impressive work


----------



## Hal (Aug 23, 2008)

Niah @ Sat Aug 23 said:


> re-peat @ Sat Aug 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Craig, Niah,
> ...



yeah lol some of them he didnt list too
very crazy track haha really it is crazy
i love the solo trumpet
Great work


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd love to listen but I keep getting page not found

Ray


----------



## CFDG (Aug 25, 2008)

404 :(


----------



## re-peat (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, I deleted the link yesterday evening, but It's back http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/RePiece_EA1.mp3 (online) again now.
Thanks for the interest.


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 25, 2008)

OK Piet

Do what you like with it now 'cause I've downloaded this.
Roberto's review is what I want to say but can find no better words than he has already used.
Apart from your musicianship, your mastery of space is to be admired and I will come back to this demo again and again as I compile my little tunes trying to learn from the placement of the instruments, eq, etc etc.
Strangely, following listening I was drawn to an album from 1996 mixed by a fellow called Gregg Rubin. Not because you've copied anything from it but just because it reminded me of the space created on that album by him. Star Turtle by Harry Connick Jr.

I hope you don't mind me saying, you are top of the pile as a resource to learn from here in the vi-control forum.

Thanks and regards

Ray


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 25, 2008)

That is one crazy track - and I mean that in a positive sense. Very original.


----------



## re-peat (Aug 25, 2008)

Ray & R.Soul,

Thanks very, very much for the kind words!

Ray,

Regarding the space: perhaps it might interest you that, over the past few months, I find myself gradually turning away from convolution reverbs in favour of good old algorithmic ones. Maybe I was never good at using the convolution technology the way it should be used, but whatever the reason, I always found that convolution reverbs seem to add a certain weight to the overall sound which I never really liked.
Always 'dragging the sound down' a bit, I thought.

Anyway, inspired by the satisfying results I got with TC's stunning VSS3 and UA's equally stunning Plate140, I decided to add another really good algorithmic reverb to my toolbox and eventually went with the Sony Oxford Reverb. (It was always going to be either that one, or the Overloud B-Reverb.) And I must say: I'm extremely pleased with the Sonnox and what it contributes to the sound. It's light, clear and spacious in a way that I never achieved with any convolution reverb. Furthermore — and essential I think— the available parameters are so musical that you can really create a reverb which is perfectly tuned to the music. I'm very impressed with this software. Probably the most useful music-related thing I bought in recent months.

Another very important element, I believe, is that most of my dry audio signals are completely mono. (It's a bit funny that the more sophisticated DAW-technology gets, the more I'm inclined to revert back to technologies which date back several decades, isn't it?) 
It's amazing how big a difference mono signals make: less clutter, less stereo conflicts and much easier to mix as well. Takes a bit of getting used to and, at first, you might find it somewhat painful to sacrifice the 'stereo richness' which is imbedded in your signals, but the end result (the final mix) will sound much better and — paradoxically maybe — much wider and more spacious as well.

In short: all the reverbs on this particular piece are algorithmic reverbs and about 90% of the audio signals are mono (or almost mono).

_


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 25, 2008)

Piet

Thanks for sharing some detail of the technicalities in producing your work here.
I must say it's fascinating for me to read the above as, yesterday I read Paul White's editorial in SoS putting the same point forward about reverb use. I also note today Ultimate Sound Bank have a new library out recorded in Paris of solo instruments in mono only. The UVI player isn't the nicest looking interface but I'm quite impressed by the articulations presented in the demo's. No clarinet immersed in water though 
You've given much food for thought here Piet.

Regards

Ray


----------



## re-peat (Aug 25, 2008)

Ray,

I just ordered that IRCAM _'Solophobia'_ package (cause, really, that's what it is, isn't it?), 15 minutes ago in fact, and downloaded the UVI Workstation as well (cause I'm going to need it when the library arrives). I agree about the UVI interface - not the sexiest looking thing on my computer - but I've just tried it and it works rather well. And also: it does read an awful lot of audiofile formats: you can, for instance, combine REX-files and AppleLoops or Acidized WAV-files together into one loop and then add several multi-sampled instruments on top of that to play along with the loops. Certainly not a revolutionary piece of software, but quite useful nonetheless. 
But obviously: it's the IRCAM library that I'm now waiting for with much anticipation. That's exactly the type of library I've always hoped someone would make and I really like some of the sounds in those demos. The IRCAM set will also be a great addition to the already very inspiring XSample series (which explores similar territory, next to providing the more conventional articulations).

I haven't read Paul White's editorial yet (it always takes a few weeks before the latest SOS issue becomes available in Belgium), but I will definitely do so with much interest as soon as possible.

Thanks again!

_


----------



## artsoundz (Aug 25, 2008)

HA-the first thing I thought when I heard the demos was "Piet would would probably like these". 

They do sound very good but I cant tell from the demo if the library has multisampled solo instruments or is it articulations and effects. Sounds useful though- hope you can post a review soon.


----------



## ToneZappa (Aug 26, 2008)

This.................... I like. Great writing, arrangements, sounds and playing. Thanks for posting. :D (_can,t stop playing it!!!_)


----------



## CFDG (Aug 26, 2008)

ReExcellent! Steve ReWaits meets Tom ReReich, incredible discount on ReMushrooms!
Craig, could you please post the list of steps you used to dance on that cue? :mrgreen: 

Very fresh Piet, thanks for posting!

Christian


----------



## re-peat (Aug 26, 2008)

ToneZ & Christian,

Thanks verrrry much!

_


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 27, 2008)

Peat,

I wanted to listen to, but all what I can see is

Page not found - HTTP 404 
Helaas kan de pagina die je zoekt niet gevonden worden. :(


----------



## Atacama (Aug 28, 2008)

Links are dead...


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump! 

re peat, please can you activate the link again?
Do you know box.net?

My best,

Gunther


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 30, 2008)

re-peat @ Sun Aug 31 said:


> Gunther, Nick & Atacame,
> 
> So sorry, but I've developed serious doubts about this piece in the meantime. Serious doubts. I was quite pleased with it at first, yes, but listening to it now, I hear all kinds of things which I'm not so sure about anymore. It was released too soon the first time around and it really needs a lot more work. So I hope you'll understand that I've put it under house arrest for the time being.
> 
> _



Oh yeah, I feel with you! The same happend so often here too. o/~ 

Perhaps we can listen later... .

My best,

Gunther


----------



## ENW (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm disappointed. 

...after everyone said such nice things about the music. I really wanted to hear the clarinet in the bucket of water 

Maybe later.

ENW


----------



## artsoundz (Sep 1, 2008)

Now there is a stroll down memory lane- high school band.


----------



## ENW (Sep 1, 2008)

I gather that must be just the clarinet part of "RePiece for Synths, Electronics & Sampled Instruments".

What a hoot. From the sound, most of the clarinet must have been submerged - not just the bell. 

A word of caution... Don't stand in the water bucket when using electronic instruments


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 2, 2008)

re-peat @ Mon Sep 01 said:


> ENW,
> 
> http://users.pandora.be/re-peat/ReClarinetInAgony.mp3 (Here it is.) One minute of clarinet in agony.
> 
> _



Oooooops, very cool! :mrgreen:


----------

